# Fragrance oil finder list



## pepperi27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is a list of companies that supply fragrances you maybe looking for or not sure if they carry it!

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catal ... oducts.php


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2008)

I access that website daily! Couldn't live w/o it.


----------



## Chay (Mar 24, 2008)

As if my struggle to contain the urge to buy more FO's isn't hard enough.
Thanks Alot Pepper!! LOL


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 24, 2008)

LMAO I'm sorry! I'm still trying to sniff everyones soaps through the computer!


----------

